# Looking for advice/thoughts



## susanc (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to these boards, and I was hoping you might be able to help me. I have a 3.8 cm nodule on my thyroid, and a couple of smaller ones. The nodule was found about 20 years ago. Originally, I was getting it biopsied every couple of years, and the biopsies seemed fine. In 2006, I did a RAI scan and found that it was a hot nodule. After that, my endocrinologist no longer did biopsies or sonograms. Recently, my TSH has really dipped to .005, so my endo decided to do a sonogram. On the sonogram, there are punctate calicfications. My endocrinologist did not seem to think much of them, but the nuclear medicine doctor did. I am planning to just remove my thyroid since biopsies are not 100%. Am I crazy? Has anyone else out there had a hot nodule that turned out to be cancerous (or not)? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.

My nodule was never classified as hot or cold. My FNA was inconclusive, so I had a partial thyroidectomy. It did turn out to be cancerous (3.2 cm).

Could they do a scan to see if you have thyroid tissue in any lymph nodes? I believe that would indicate likely thyroid cancer with some spread...might help you decide what to do.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

susanc said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to these boards, and I was hoping you might be able to help me. I have a 3.8 cm nodule on my thyroid, and a couple of smaller ones. The nodule was found about 20 years ago. Originally, I was getting it biopsied every couple of years, and the biopsies seemed fine. In 2006, I did a RAI scan and found that it was a hot nodule. After that, my endocrinologist no longer did biopsies or sonograms. Recently, my TSH has really dipped to .005, so my endo decided to do a sonogram. On the sonogram, there are punctate calicfications. My endocrinologist did not seem to think much of them, but the nuclear medicine doctor did. I am planning to just remove my thyroid since biopsies are not 100%. Am I crazy? Has anyone else out there had a hot nodule that turned out to be cancerous (or not)? Thanks so much for your help!


Oh, you are making the smart decision. Calcified is a word we don't like to hear around here. Go for it. You will be glad and then you will get your life back on track w/ the proper thyroxine replacement.

We will help you and support you all we can. The nuclear medicine person has seen it all so I personally would opt for that!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, think you are making a smart decision. Best of luck!


----------



## susanc (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for the help. I'm meeting with the surgeon next week. He's "the guy" around here who does thyroid surgeries. I'm hoping that he will also help me feel better about this whole thing. I understand he does sonograms at this meeting, so I guess I'll find out about the lymph nodes then.

Thanks again!
Susan


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My first experience was a hot nodule. The second time around cold nodules. From the size of yours, it must be uncomfortable. I am glad you are seeing "the guy", good to have someone with lots of experience.


----------



## kidsabc (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi and welcome! I had my ultrasound at the Mayo Clinic, Florida. They found micro calcifications and told me that this finding was consistent with Papillary Carcinoma with 95% accuracy. I was very upset. After the FNA and my partial thyroidectomy, the final diagnosis was indeed Conventional type of Papillary Carcinoma. However, now I know that this cancer is 99.8% curable and while still upset by the "C" word, I now have a much better understanding... and know it'll be okay. So my advice would be to get it checked out... and know that we are here to support you, should you need us


----------

